# Buy your Burghley tickets TODAY!!! :-)



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If are NOT a TTOC member but would like to join and buy your ticket to Burghley, go to http://www.ttoc.co.uk.

If you ARE a TTOC member and would like to now buy your Burghley ticket, follow the instructions below!

We have had quite a few requests to buy Burghley tickets by those *new TTOC members* who had for one reason or another not bought their Burghley ticket when they took out a subscription. So if you fall into this category, read on.....

Shash is updating the TTOC website to allow this to happen, but with all technical things, it may take a while to modify and test.

Until we can do this on-line/via the site, if you want buy you tickets (as an "EXISTING" TTOC member) you can do one of 3 things.

1) Send a cheque payable to the TT Owners Club, addressed to The TT Owners Club, PO Box 431, Huntingdon, Cambs, PE29 6WQ, United Kingdom. Price = Â£16. Please write your reference number or your full name and address on the reverse of the cheque. Also please send an email to [email protected], letting us know what you have done!

2) Do a bank transfer for Â£16 to the following account. Natwest, sort code 60-11-30, account 21003483. Please enter your reference number in the reference field and / or your postcode. Also please send an email to [email protected], letting us know what you have done!

3) Use Paypal. Go to http://www.paypal.com and make your payment for Â£16 to [email protected]. Please enter your reference number in the reference field and / or your postcode. Also please send an email to [email protected], letting us know what you have done!

Oh and don't forget to book your accomodation for the Saturday night and find out who'd organising a cruise to Burghley on either the Saturday or Sunday morning!


----------

